# Playoff Game #7 | Cavs @ Pistons | 5/21/2006



## remy23

_*Game 7*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(3-3) @* *Detroit Pistons** (3-3)*

_*Sunday, May 21, 2006*_
*Time:* 12:30pm PT, 3:30pm ET
*TV:* *ABC*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *The Palace of Auburn Hills*, Auburn Hills, Michigan

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*DETROIT PISTONS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Cleveland must do a better job on the glass in Game 7. Playing great defense for long possessions, only to yield offensive rebounds undoes all the hustling done prior to the rebound. The Cavaliers also must do a better job of reducing unforced turnovers. Get the most out of your possessions. Don’t give Detroit a chance to break out for easy points.

*•* Flip Murray needs to shoot better from the field or be pulled. Another perimeter player outside of James has to step up. Coach Brown may not want to play Hughes due to his situation, possibly being out of shape and rusty. But Cleveland needs to make a change if Murray’s shooting doesn’t improve.

*DETROIT PISTONS’ NOTES*

*•* See if Cleveland is sloppy on defending against offensive rebounds. Detroit should continue following their shot for second chance opportunities. If Cleveland boxes out better, the Pistons will have to search another way to aid their offense in the midst of these sluggish games.

*•* Feed off the energy at The Palace. Having homecourt advantage pays off in Game 7 situations such as these. Play loose, play comfortable, close things out.

*OVERVIEW*

Cleveland has to forget about Game 6. There’s no use in carrying around baggage from the past. The team has to stay loose, as playing tight basketball will only cause them to paniac or get buried. 

*CLEVELAND!!!*

It’s now or never...

*CLEVELAND!!!*


----------



## futuristxen

Lebron's first Game 7. Pressure packed situation. Everyone doubting him and the team.

Oh it's going to be nice sunday.

For a guy who plays every game like his last--Lebron is going into a situationi where the game is literally win or go home. I expect a water to wine type situation. Going to see something truly special on sunday. Set your TiVos. We're all witnesses.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Tonight i was reminded that this is cleveland sports, hopefully im not reminded again on sunday


----------



## cima

I still believe in this team. This is exactly what I predicted, game seven. LeBron is pissed, Hughes is probably pissed, on top of playing for his brother. I wouldn't wan to play against a pissed off LeBron James, no matter who I am.

Game 7 is ours. The King will dethrone the champions at the Palace, solidifying his spot as the best in the game today. LeBron had an average game today. Will he have two average games in a row? HELL NO!

BTW, Rasheed implied the Pistons will win game 7. When asked about any guarantees he said "you already know that one". Just another chance for the Cavs to shut his big mouth.

Game 7 baby...I can't wait! Ohhhh man I just realized I have to work that day! ****! dl;fsjksd;fjksdfkjdslfjs;ldafjsal;fjsdlfjsdl;fjsdl;fjksd


----------



## CHKNWANG321

lol. call off


----------



## Pioneer10

The Pistons just have so many weapons while we have one. I mean seriously they can iso 4 out of there 5 players for a good scoring option.

I'm not looking forward to this game as one of thse day this Pistons offense will break out again.

That being said Lebron hasn't really been "on" in any of the games yet and if Hughes plays well the whole scenario changes. This is going to be tough game but hell we aren't even supposed to be here so we might as well go out guns a blazing


----------



## remy23

CHKNWANG321 said:


> Tonight i was reminded that this is cleveland sports, hopefully im not reminded again on sunday


Ditto. I'm a fan of boxing, football, baseball (a little bit), tennis, basketball and several other sports. Whenever my favorite team or players lose, it hurts me a bit. Yet out of all my favorites, seeing the Cavaliers lose hurts the most. Perhaps it's because I love Cleveland so much but there's something more to it than that. Perhaps it's the simple fact that when Cleveland loses, they suffer some of the worst defeats known to man. I'd like to call that depressing but the word "depressing" just doesn't cut it.


----------



## futuristxen

CiMa said:


> Game 7 is ours. The King will dethrone the champions at the Palace, solidifying his spot as the best in the game today. LeBron had an average game today. Will he have two average games in a row? HELL NO!



That's my boy! Everyone around here is getting so glum. You and me though we know the score. **** man, you go into a game 7, the Pistons can go home just as easily as we can. It's one game, winnner take all. You throw everything out the window. What if Marshall and Jones come out stroking the 3 ball? What if Hughes drops 50? Y'know... people need to get excited. Game 7 at the Palace--you can't ask for more as a fan. This is how it should be. Lebron getting to send the Pistons home at the palace, the shocked silence of Pistons fans. That's ****ing sweet.

Game 7 is an opportunity for immortality.

When Jordan hit the shot over Ehlo, there was a chance they lose. Heroes are made in game 7's. And Lebron's the biggest hero in the game. ****'s going to be the jumpoff.


----------



## cima

futuristxen said:


> That's my boy! Everyone around here is getting so glum. You and me though we know the score. **** man, you go into a game 7, the Pistons can go home just as easily as we can. It's one game, winnner take all. You throw everything out the window. What if Marshall and Jones come out stroking the 3 ball? What if Hughes drops 50? Y'know... people need to get excited. Game 7 at the Palace--you can't ask for more as a fan. This is how it should be. Lebron getting to send the Pistons home at the palace, the shocked silence of Pistons fans. That's ****ing sweet.
> 
> Game 7 is an opportunity for immortality.
> 
> When Jordan hit the shot over Ehlo, there was a chance they lose. Heroes are made in game 7's. And Lebron's the biggest hero in the game. ****'s going to be the jumpoff.


I agree 100%. Everyone is expecting the Cavs to falter in game 7 and lose. Just like everyone thought they were going to be swept, or go to 5 games max.

Anything can happen, and Cleveland is due. With LeBron James on your side, pretty much anything can happen. I can't wait, now I just have to get out of work!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I'm still depressed following game 6, that was a hard loss to take.

But if we can keep it close, we have a shot late. Last 3 games have been decided by 2 pts.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

im depressed. ill be depressed all night and all day tomorrow and all mourning on sunday. And hopefully not sunday night.

At least the tribe won. C.C. with the complete game


----------



## Pioneer10

I'm going to miss the game too : I have to go to a baptism and I ain't even Christian. Blah I hate religion


----------



## CHKNWANG321

record it


----------



## Pioneer10

My big fear is they'll come in with the attitude of we gave it our best shot but it's really Detroit's now. i.e. we did enough to be respected instead of being upset about losing a winnable game


----------



## Pioneer10

CHKNWANG321 said:


> record it


 Tivo's busted: I don't think I even have blank VHS tapes anymore lol


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

We can't sulk and hang our heads over this game, with Larry Hughes back I think we have a great chance to win this game. What could be sweeter than beating the Fake *** Bad Boys at the Palace? We just need to stay motivated and Mike Brown needs to make better decisions, Flip Murray has off throughout the 1st half (which I saw) but he stuck with him, he has to make better game substitutions. ITS ALL OR NOTHING NOW!!!


----------



## CHKNWANG321

We cant afford varejao fouling out in this game. I think if he was in the game late in yesterday's game we wouldve got the first offensive rebound. He puts his all into getting rebounds and it seems like the guys on the court yesterday just expected to get the rebounds


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Well, I think ...

* This is very much a winnable game for the Cavs.

* Although, IMO, LeBron looked dejected after the game while speaking to the media ... I have NO DOUBT that passed the minute he left the table.

* Rasheed and his big mouth just may have motivated the rest of the Cavs even more when he told the media ... "... I know one thing, LeBron was the only cat out there that wanted to shoot." That's like calling out the rest of the guys. Personally, I thought Z and AV had good games and the rest of the team seemed more focused on defending which has a tendency to take from the offensive game. During this series, it seems Detroit got away from what they are noted for ... defense. The Cavs have shown they can do both.

I'm not saying this will be easy, te Pistons are former Champs. What I am saying is that there is no way LeBron will not go down fighting and that he will not allow his teammates to either. With that determination, it will be hard for Detroit to put them away.

* Alternatively, the Cavs can come out and play loose --- the pressure is on Detroit. If Detroit loses, it will be said that they were beat by ONE 'man child' and his patchwork gang. If the Cavs lose, no big deal they accomplished more than expected and Detroit was suppose to win and LeBron's haters are left to find anything to criticize him over, e.g., 'he could shave' (nothing about his game).

GO CAVS, PLEASE!!!!!!

Either way it goes, I could not be prouder of the guys. Just as proud as I am of the Clippers.


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo! | NBA | Wanted: James gang help*












> *Wanted: James gang help*
> 
> By Steve Kerr
> *May 20, 2006*
> 
> Not many people outside of Cleveland would have predicted there would actually be a Game 7 between the Cleveland Cavaliers and the Detroit Pistons. Come to think of it, I doubt many fans _in_ Cleveland would have made such a brash prognostication.
> 
> But the Cavaliers have figured out a formula to beat the Pistons, and they'll get one more shot at the Eastern Conference champions in Auburn Hills on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Cleveland will try to continue its great defensive efforts – particularly on Chauncey Billups and Rasheed Wallace – and keep the game at a slow pace. If LeBron James can get enough help on offense from a couple of teammates, the Cavaliers can pull off the shocker.
> 
> After all, the last four games have all been close, and at this point in a series, there are no adjustments to be made. There's no reason Cleveland can't keep it close, and if that's the case late in the game, the Cavs do have the best player on the floor. James is good enough to will them to victory.
> 
> But the key will be an unexpected contribution from someone – a few three-pointers from Damon Jones, perhaps, or a great scoring game by Flip Murray.
> 
> If LeBron doesn't get enough help, Detroit can ride the energy of the home crowd, build momentum throughout the game and cruise to victory. There's so much emotion involved in Game 7s, and the visiting team must withstand the onslaught.
> 
> *THE MATCHUPS*
> 
> *Backcourt –* Eric Snow is the unsung hero of the series for his defense on Billups. Richard Hamilton normally comes up huge in these situations. Advantage: Pistons.
> 
> *Frontcourt –* LeBron has dominated and he's been brilliant. Cleveland needs another strong outing from Zydrunas Ilgauskas. Rasheed Wallace is coming off his best game of the series, and Ben Wallace has to display his customary energy. Advantage: Even.
> 
> *Bench –* The Cavaliers' bench has outplayed Detroit's, mostly due to Anderson Varejao and Donyell Marshall. Lindsey Hunter is still a major factor defensively. Advantage: Cavaliers.
> 
> *Intangibles –* In NBA history, the home team has won the seventh and deciding game 82 percent of the time. The Cavs know their best shot to win the series came Friday night in Cleveland. Advantage: Pistons.
> 
> *THE PREDICTION*
> 
> *Detroit 90, Cleveland 82 –* The Pistons should be able to generate a bit more offense in this one, taking advantage of the frenzied Palace crowd. They'll move on, although much later than most people expected.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 5/21/2006 | Articles*












> *Nothing like emotions of Game 7*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> For most Cavaliers fans, this is something new: The Seventh Game.
> 
> “For those of us involved, it's a nervous breakdown with a paycheck,'' said Pat Williams, a vice president of the Orlando Magic. “You can't breathe. You keep pacing. It feels like forever before the game finally begins.''
> 
> The Seventh Game...
> 
> “You feel like your entire season is staring you in the face,'' said Brendan Malone, the former Cavaliers coach who has been in this position as an assistant with the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> The Seventh Game...
> 
> It will be the Cavaliers and Pistons at The Palace of Auburn Hills at 3:30 p.m. today. The winner goes to the Eastern Conference finals that begin Tuesday.
> 
> The loser goes home... hurting.
> 
> “The first thing you feel is the heat knowing there is no tomorrow,'' said Bill Fitch, the Cavs coach from 1970 to '79 who led teams in Boston and Houston into huge Game 7 situations.
> 
> The Seventh Game...
> 
> Williams said former Philadelphia 76ers coach Billy Cunningham told him that in games like these, some players would not meet your eye in the huddle. The pressure was real, and they feel it.
> 
> “But the great ones like LeBron James are different,'' Williams said. “They relish it. They look forward to these games. Rarely does a superstar have a really bad day in a Game 7.''
> 
> That's why the Cavaliers have a chance, despite the disappointing 84-82 loss in Game 6 at Quicken Loans Arena.
> 
> “The Cavs know they needed to just get one more rebound in the final minute and they win,'' said Malone, whose son Michael is a Cavs assistant. “Right now, these two teams are so close, anything really can happen.
> 
> “Hey, the Cavs have nothing to lose. They're not supposed to be there. The Pistons are supposed to have had this thing wrapped up. There have been times when the Cavs have had Detroit rattled.''
> 
> *Cavs have good shot*
> 
> Williams, Malone and Fitch have been riveted by the Cavs/Pistons series. They know that each team has won on each other's home court. They know the past three games have been decided by exactly two points -- the Cavs winning two. They know that the Pistons are the overwhelming favorites, but all three said not to count out the Cavaliers.
> 
> “LeBron is one of those guys like Isiah (Thomas) was for us in Detroit,'' Malone said. “The bigger the game, the better LeBron plays.
> 
> “Those people who voted for Steve Nash as MVP may now be changing their minds. Those who said Kobe (Bryant) was the best player may be having second thoughts -- especially when you watch what LeBron is doing in the playoffs.''
> 
> Williams, Malone and Fitch are all veteran basketball men. But they love James because he represents what is best about the game.
> 
> “He can beat you by scoring or passing, and he doesn't care how it gets done,'' said Malone. “He just wants to beat you.''
> 
> The Seventh Game...
> 
> Fitch and Malone said the Pistons have an obvious advantage being at home, but it's not what you think.
> 
> “The Palace will be really loud, but at this point, the players are immune to the crowd noise,'' Malone said. “It may affect some officials, although they'll deny it. But I think the league will send their best guys to work the game, so that shouldn't be a big factor.''
> 
> “The only thing the crowd noise may do is force (Cavs coach) Mike Brown to take an extra timeout or two to quiet the crowd,'' Fitch said. “But I don't think it will bother the Cavaliers.''
> 
> Especially given that the Cavs have a 3-3 road record in these playoffs against the Washington Wizards and the Pistons.
> 
> “The key is the comfort level at home,'' Malone said. “It's a psychological fact that if you teach a course in the same classroom all year... then give the same test to a part of the group in a same classroom... but you take another part of the group and give them the same test in a different classroom... the scores are usually higher from the group taking the test in a room that is comfortable and familiar to them.''
> 
> Fitch agreed, “Your home court is just that... It's home.''
> 
> Malone added, “The last numbers I saw were that the home team won something like 80 percent of Game 7s.''
> 
> *Decent start is key*
> 
> The Seventh Game...
> 
> Williams told the story of being the general manager of the 76ers in the early 1980s.
> 
> In 1981, his team was ahead 3-1 against the Boston Celtics in the Eastern Conference finals. The 76ers were the favorite, but lost the next three games -- including Game 7 by 91-90 in Boston.
> 
> In 1982, it was the same situation. His team was ahead 3-1, then lost Game 5 at Boston and Game 6 at home in Philadelphia.
> 
> “We went to Boston for Game 7,'' Williams said. “It was just like a year ago. Boston is at home, we seemed to be in big trouble. But we blew them out (120-106) on their home court.''
> 
> The point of the story is... who knows what will happen? History is not always a guide.
> 
> The Seventh Game...
> 
> “No one likes to talk about it, but a guy turns an ankle or something in the game, and that changes everything,'' Fitch said.
> 
> The Pistons seemed to be in a commanding position, ahead 2-0 in the series when Rasheed Wallace sprained his ankle late in Game 2. It seemed to bother him for a few games, even though he played on it.
> 
> “The aggressor will win the game,'' Malone said. “You can't be afraid to make a mistake, and some guys feel that way in a big game.''
> 
> “I think the key for Cleveland is to get off to a decent start,'' Fitch said. “What's well begun is half done in these games. If they keep it close and they go into the fourth quarter with LeBron, they have a real shot.''
> 
> Or as Williams said, “There's a gnat's-eye difference between these two teams. LeBron in a series like this is bringing the average fan back to basketball. I'm down here in Florida, and I can't wait to see the next game.''





> *Pistons break hearts*
> *Detroit has won its past four Game 7s. Some Cavaliers know feeling*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> In the NBA, it's interesting to talk about ``coaching trees'' and organizational families, spheres of influence from a player, a coach or a system that spread throughout the league.
> 
> Yet there's a more sinister element expanding: the Detroit disappointment tree.
> 
> The Pistons are famous, or infamous depending on your perspective, for breaking hearts in Game 7s. They have won four Game 7s in a row and get a chance at one for the thumb this afternoon against the Cavaliers.
> 
> Seeing the Pistons celebrate with a 4-3 series victory has become a haunting feeling for numerous players in the run.
> 
> Drew Gooden still agonizes over the Game 7 his team lost to the Pistons when he was a member of the Orlando Magic in 2003. Damon Jones couldn't sleep for two days after the Pistons ousted his Miami Heat in Game 7 of the Eastern Conference finals last season.
> 
> If the rest of the Cavs are going to avoid being infected by that dogging feeling, they'll need to accomplish three things:
> 
> *Limit Rasheed Wallace*
> 
> Ben Wallace is the key to the Pistons' defense. Chauncey Billups takes the big shots on offense. Richard Hamilton gets the most plays run for him. Tayshaun Prince is a constant match-up problem at both ends of the floor. But as 'Sheed goes, the Pistons go.
> 
> In Detroit's three wins in the series, Rasheed is averaging 21 points on 55 percent shooting and is making 61 percent of his 3-pointers. In his three postseasons with the Pistons, they are a perfect 12-0 when Rasheed scores more than 20 points as he did in Games 2 and 6 of this affair.
> 
> In the Cavs' three wins, Rasheed is averaging 9.3 points on 33 percent shooting and is just 1-of-8 on 3-pointers. He did suffer an ankle sprain in Game 4 that perhaps limited his effectiveness, but he looks to be close to 100 percent today.
> 
> Yet it isn't his long-range shooting that is the biggest issue, it is his play in the post. When he's able to score or draw fouls after getting the ball on the block, it puts a lot of pressure on the Cavs' defense because they want to avoid having to bring any double teams.
> 
> The Cavs need to prevent Wallace from catching the ball too deep in the post, as happened to defender Anderson Varejao too often in Game 6, and make sure they stick on him on high pick-and-rolls.
> 
> Gooden got too far away twice in the second half Friday and Wallace nailed 3-pointers over Gooden.
> 
> *Use Larry Hughes*
> 
> After missing four games, Hughes will play today, though Flip Murray will start. The Pistons have tried to take advantage of matchup issues when either Murray or Jones are guarding Hamilton. He has the size and speed advantage on both of them. Hughes is much better suited to defend Hamilton, who has averaged 21 points over the last four games, because Hughes is taller and more agile.
> 
> “I just wanted to come and support those guys the way they've supported me,'' Hughes said after practice Saturday. “I'm capable of doing anything. I'm going to be focused.''
> 
> *Play loose*
> 
> The hot potato of pressure keeps changing hands in this series. After the Cavs won Game 5 in Detroit, they went from impossible underdog to possible upsetter with a chance to close out at home. Now they're back in their old chair with the Pistons heavily favored to smash them today and set up for the Miami Heat on Tuesday night.
> 
> Playing freely and with poise while the Pistons were issuing guarantees and declaring Quicken Loans Arena shut down for the season served them well earlier in the series. They answered every Pistons big play with one of their own in winning three in a row. It was a trait they lost on Friday.
> 
> The Cavs are still masters at winning close games, even those on the road, and if they're able to perform with the same sort of flair they showed in Games 3, 4 and 5, they believe they will have a chance at the end of Game 7 to win.
> 
> “A lot of people don't even think we should've been in a Game 6, much less a Game 7,'' LeBron James said. “We put ourselves in a position to win a series. That's all we can ask. Everybody expected them to beat us. If we win or lose, we'll be satisfied with our effort and that we gave it our all.''


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

That last quote by Lebron in that article doesnt go over very well with me. Already seems content no matter what happens.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> That last quote by Lebron in that article doesnt go over very well with me. Already seems content no matter what happens.


 He better not be content. He better really really want it and have a attitude that he WILL win this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> That last quote by Lebron in that article doesnt go over very well with me. Already seems content no matter what happens.


I don't like it either. Though he made a similar comment when we were down 2-0 about "how we could definitely get swept, it's a possibility etc"

Sometimes I wish he was a little more cut throat, or assertive - at least in his public comments.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't like it either. Though he made a similar comment when we were down 2-0 about "how we could definitely get swept, it's a possibility etc"
> 
> Sometimes I wish he was a little more cut throat, or assertive - at least in his public comments.


 Now that i think about it. He always says the right thing to the press and plays like an animal on the court. Id much rather have a good guy who always says the right thing then a jerk like sheed who talks trash in his conferences


----------



## cima

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't like it either. Though he made a similar comment when we were down 2-0 about "how we could definitely get swept, it's a possibility etc"


...and look what happened, we won three straight games. i wouldn't worry about it, LeBron will be ready to kill someone out there.


----------



## Pioneer10

Key will be the 1st quarter.  Need to prevent the big surge from the home crowd pushing to a big lead ala Game 1 and 2. Keep it close till the second half and give the ball to James again


----------



## hendrix2430

I don't know...I had a bad feeling about game 6 for some reason. As for this game, I'm more confident in our chances, although it's at the palace. Then Futuristxen's prediciton would be true, too! :clap: 

I think we should go all out, start Larry Hughes, play AV a lot, and try to prevent big runs,especially early in the game. All i all I really think this game will be extremely tight until the end...probably a gamewinning situation, ONCE AGAIN! :biggrin: 

Go cavs!


----------



## IbizaXL

:lucky: :lucky: Good luck guys  :lucky: :lucky:


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Almost gametime boys. Tape it. It will be history


----------



## remy23

And so it comes down to this game, this final moment. It wouldn't be Cleveland basketball if it didn't.

Game time!


----------



## remy23

Early on this game feels like Game 1. Let's hope it changes. Detroit is playing a little faster.


----------



## quench23

we're not gona win it if we keep playing like this


----------



## quench23

umm foul...


----------



## remy23

That time out was a little late. Granted, you couldn't have waited any longer to call it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Snow has to take that shot, he's playing like a scared deer in headlights right now.


----------



## futuristxen

Just have to weather the early storm. We need someone on the perimeter who can hit a shot right now, the Pistons are packing it in again in the paint.


----------



## remy23

^ You might as well play Hughes if Snow is going to be that much of an offensive nonfactor.


----------



## quench23

wow the cavs cant ****ing shoot, its PATHETIC


----------



## remy23

Cleveland is looking terrible offensively and defensively. 

Coach Brown is bringing in Hughes and Jones.


----------



## futuristxen

New lineup, the Pistons are staying with Jones and Hughes, so Lebron now has lanes.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron is a 1 man show right now, he's created all of our scores


----------



## remy23

In the first few possessions since the substitutions, Cleveland already looks better both defensively and offensively. In hindsight, perhaps we should have started the game with this line up on the floor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I'm just praying that Hughes has a great night, just randomly let him please shoot the ball well. 

Would make such a difference


----------



## remy23

Nice pass from Hughes to James.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Nice drive by Larry


----------



## quench23

larry came to play today, even though he missed that, hes rolling of screns, and being active


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I'll take it....weathered the storm and closed the qtr strong. 

6pt game. Larry looks good out there.


----------



## futuristxen

Goood close to the quarter. Held them to 21 points in the first. Just got to keep plugging away. We just want to keeeep it close. :biggrin: 

Get a quick run to start the quarter and try and get the lead down to 2 or 3.


----------



## remy23

Cleveland trails 15-21 at the end of the first quarter. All things considered, Cleveland did well to finish the quarter on a 9-2 run to avoid being down double-digits after the opening quarter. The Cavaliers did not want to be in a similar situation to that of Game 1, in which the team was already down 10 points and forced to play total catch up from that moment on.


----------



## IbizaXL

good things happen when snow is on the bench. the guy cant shoot and is just complete garbage


----------



## remy23

^ In a couple of the other games, Snow offset his offensive problems with great defense and awareness. Each game is different. Some guys are the goat one day and the hero the next. I'm just glad Mike Brown recognized what was happening and made a change, instead of being the stubborn captain who goes down with his ship.


----------



## quench23

larry and lebron working very very well


----------



## remy23

The Hughes to James connection strikes again.


----------



## futuristxen

I thought we had agreed not to double team in the last 3 games?


----------



## futuristxen

Lindsay "Hacksaw" Hunter


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hunter is always fouling his *** off, i'm glad they're calling it


----------



## futuristxen

"odds are the rest of the team will hit a shot eventually" :lol:


----------



## remy23

Nice basket by Varejao. I'm telling you, we looks worlds better since Brown made those substitutions. It's like night and day.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry is making things happen, i'm very pleased with his play


----------



## futuristxen

Oh if anyone wants some good halftime reading material:
http://freedarko.blogspot.com/


----------



## futuristxen

remy23 said:


> Nice basket by Varejao. I'm telling you, we looks worlds better since Brown made those substitutions. It's like night and day.


It's a shame we can't play this lineup to start the second half.


----------



## remy23

Nice follow by James. Just keep it close.


----------



## remy23

Hughes has been throwing some NICE passes. 3 nice assists.


----------



## quench23

Larry And Lebron Exchanging Dunks 
Lebron Is ****ing Fast


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Larry Hughes is getting ****ing things done out there!


----------



## remy23

^ I'm glad Larry is playing well. Everybody from fans, to writers, to guys who post on message boards were saying the second Larry steps out on the court, our chemistry will go the hell and we'll massively suck. I'm glad to see that's not the case.


----------



## futuristxen

Larry Hughes> Snow


If you are Ferry looking towards next year, I think Flip Murray has played bad enough that you can get him to re-sign for half the MLE. You dump Snow and trade Gooden for a real point guard. And I think you keep Hughes. I mean the shots Hughes has been missing since coming back are retarded. He won't miss those next year. We know he can penetrate on pretty much anyone in the league. And we know he can do other things than score.

Here's the lineup I want to see to start games next year:

Barbosa
Hughes
Lebron
Verejao
Z

With Jones, Marshall, and Flip off the bench.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

**** 2nd foul on Varejao


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Totally off-topic.. I been out of the board for a while, you know.. but it is not the first time i hear this thing of barbosa coming to cleaveland.. is this for real? I don't think the suns would let that happen..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Snow and Z out there again..hopefully we can still keep it close


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

futuristxen said:


> Here's the lineup I want to see to start games next year:
> 
> Barbosa
> Hughes
> Lebron
> Verejao
> Z
> 
> With Jones, Marshall, and Flip off the bench.


Where can I sign up :biggrin: 

I'll take that team. Add in our 1st round pick also


----------



## futuristxen

Rafaelaraujotody said:


> Totally off-topic.. I been out of the board for a while, you know.. but it is not the first time i hear this thing of barbosa coming to cleaveland.. is this for real? I don't think the suns would let that happen..


The Suns are never going to let anybody leave...:sarcasm: I remember how Joe Johnson was going to be matched no matter what and that's why Danny didn't even bother going after him. Phoenix always bluffs hard. At the end of the day, a young big man like Drew Gooden is too good to pass on, when you consider how many perimeter players the Suns already have on their team. Gooden rebounds, hits jumpers, and dunks the ball--pretty much the prototypical Suns big man. You pair him with Amare and you've got a Suns version of the Wallaces up front.

So I think when push comes to shove, when you are talking a starter vs. a bench player, that the Cavs can get Barbosa.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Leandro + Larry + James = 60 shots a game.. don't know if would be ok..


----------



## remy23

Rafaelaraujotody said:


> Totally off-topic.. I been out of the board for a while, you know.. but it is not the first time i hear this thing of barbosa coming to cleaveland.. is this for real? I don't think the suns would let that happen..


Exactly. There's no way Phoenix would let a stud like that go. If by any chance, Barbosa leaves Phoenix, it will be because there is absolutely no way to retain him. There was a rumor around a year ago, of a Gooden/Barbosa swap. With Barbosa continuing to grow as a player, even if that swap was legitimate a year ago, there's no way Phoenix would consider it now.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

futuristxen said:


> The Suns are never going to let anybody leave...:sarcasm: I remember how Joe Johnson was going to be matched no matter what and that's why Danny didn't even bother going after him. Phoenix always bluffs hard. At the end of the day, a young big man like Drew Gooden is too good to pass on, when you consider how many perimeter players the Suns already have on their team. Gooden rebounds, hits jumpers, and dunks the ball--pretty much the prototypical Suns big man. You pair him with Amare and you've got a Suns version of the Wallaces up front.
> 
> So I think when push comes to shove, when you are talking a starter vs. a bench player, that the Cavs can get Barbosa.


Yeah.. i still don't get the joe johnson thing.. unless they knew barbosa would be this good.. the guy is one of the quickest in the game right now..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This lineup sucks man...we're gonna lose contact


----------



## remy23

^ Yeah. Get Hughes back in there.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

Impossible with snow there.. man.. :curse:


----------



## CHKNWANG321

Gotta finish the half strong


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pistons living on the line right now


----------



## futuristxen

Paaaraaade to the free throw line


----------



## remy23

Drew is having trouble on defense. He plays well but moments like this are the reason why he's occasionally pulled from games.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

remy23 said:


> Drew is having trouble on defense. He plays well but moments like this are the reason why he's occasionally pulled from games.


He's having trouble on offense also, why the heck was he out of bounds on that pass from Flip?

He has to improve mentally, it's frustrating cause he's so talented.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Great defense 

A basket here would be big


----------



## remy23

Benedict_Boozer said:


> He's having trouble on offense also, why the heck was he out of bounds on that pass from Flip?
> 
> He has to improve mentally, it's frustrating cause he's so talented.


Exactly. If Gooden could just put the mental side of the game with the physical side, you'd have a great young player and there's no way you'd want to trade a player like that. Unfortunately, he straddles the line, to the point where you don't know what to do with him.


----------



## quench23

awesome james gets to the line, thats what u wanna see, none of that pull up 3 ****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

James with another 20pt half.

We're in business, just gotta keep it close


----------



## remy23

Cleveland trails 38-40 at halftime. Down by as much as 13, Cleveland came all the way back to even tie the game at one point. Ever since the Coach Brown made those substitutions, Cleveland played like an entirely different team. Let's hope Brown avoids the tendency to use favored line ups from the past, instead of using what works and what's before him. Stay open-minded and flexible, Coach Brown!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

quench23 said:


> awesome james gets to the line, thats what u wanna see, none of that pull up 3 ****


Amen. Though he's bricking FT's today which is not a good sign


----------



## LegoHat

Lebron is amazing, I'm definitely rooting for the Cavs in this one.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody

I still can't believe all this.. i thougth the series would be a blow out.. we are in game 7.. only 2 pst behind at the half.. amazing.. if the cavs win this one i'll drink a hole bottle of tequila right here.. get drunk to celebrate! :cheers: 

But i'm still a little sore because of friday.. we had that one.. also.. mavs lost too.. i was rooting for them..


----------



## IbizaXL




----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pistons shooting 47%, we're 0-5 on 3's shooting 38% and only down 2.

A GOOD sign.


----------



## remy23

Cleveland needs to rebound the ball well in the second half to avoid giving up offensive rebounds. Also, when Cleveland doubles down low, they are at greater risk of giving up offensive rebounds. If Cleveland backs off, they'll force Wallace to shoot fadeaway jumpers. If Wallace goes on to make those shots, you're in trouble. But if you double down low and Detroit knocks down jumpers from the ball rotation, you're in trouble there too. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## remy23

Why does Cleveland have the line up on the floor that they do? Why?

Just a few possessions into the second half and ALREADY, I've seen enough of it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Z and Snow are killiing us...please come with Larry and Andy


----------



## remy23

Please, make an adjustment Cleveland. Please. What is Mike Brown waiting for? Seriously.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I guess the Pistons never foul, they whine about EVERY SINGLE CALL


----------



## remy23

I was begging for a change. There are several possibilities at work here:

1) Mike Brown is buying time before making a line up change. He’s saving the line ups involving Larry Hughes until later in the game, like a closing pitcher in baseball. For the time being, Cleveland will milk everything they can out of their starting line up. If Cleveland can stay within 4 points or stay deadlocked in a tie, great. Then come the later stages of the game, make the switch.

2) Mike Brown isn’t completely sold on the superiority of the line ups used in the first half which helped get Cleveland back into the game. If this scenario is true, Brown will ride his tried and true line ups to the end. Cleveland better deliver because if little to no change is coming, there’s no room for error.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Where the **** is Varejao?


----------



## remy23

^ Beats me. Cleveland needs to avoid playing favorites right now. The game could slip away from them in this current run. To hell with favorism.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Hunter made this run for them. Need to get it back to a 3-5pt range


----------



## remy23

Cleveland trails by 10 point after the third quarter (48-58). Terrible, just terrible. Not well played.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn. That could be it, that little stretch there to end the qtr


----------



## futuristxen

Meh. Only down 10. We did a bad job of closing out that quarter. But we are still within striking distance. The finish line is in sight. Lebron needs to take over now. **** a double team. **** a triple team. Make them send a quadruple team.


----------



## LegoHat

Terrible end to the quarter, the Cavs need something special in the fourth.


----------



## IbizaXL

Pistons with some nice hack-action and nothing called to end the 3rd. how typical


----------



## remy23

Besides the fact Cleveland wasn't playing well, I simply didn't like the line up being used for the majority of that quarter.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Hate to say it, but its going to be very very difficult to come back now on a pistons team at home, game 7, and with a great def, you'll see tehir Def lock up now. I think the game is over, no offense...


----------



## TP3

Stern wants the Pistons...becoming obvious.


----------



## quench23

lebrons settling for jump shots...


----------



## quench23

anotehr 3 attempt and of course the dumb ****** misse it


----------



## quench23

Box The **** Out What Are They Doing..


----------



## futuristxen

Losing contact.


----------



## remy23

This stretch has probably killed Cleveland. Mike doesn't want to blow his time outs early and tends to let things carry on for a little while. But this went on entirely too long before a stoppage.


----------



## futuristxen

Dwyane Wade said:


> Hate to say it, but its going to be very very difficult to come back now on a pistons team at home, game 7, and with a great def, you'll see tehir Def lock up now. I think the game is over, no offense...


OKay. I'm sure you're right. I guess I'll go do something else now since it's all already been decided. Thanks for saving me 30 minutes. Only losers watch losing causes.


----------



## quench23

that wasnt a travel...


----------



## quench23

WOW z is asleep.


----------



## quench23

snow, ever hear of a fuking tear drop?


----------



## futuristxen

I still can't believe not one guy other than Lebron stepped up for this game. Hell, not even stepped up, just showed up. That shooting percentage is pathetic. Maybe Ferry should sign the St. Vincent St. Mary's team Lebron used to play with.


----------



## quench23

lebron along with the cav coaching is a *******, he cant play 1 on 1 when all 5 of the pistons are watching him.. ****ing post up u dumb piace of ****


----------



## quench23

w/e man **** the cavs, game over


----------



## remy23

Cleveland has no offense outside of the pick-and-roll going right now. There is no movement along the baselines or cuts moving towards or away from the basket. Guys are standing as stone statues, watching LeBron play basketball. Cleveland cannot get afraid. The other guys have to stay confident.


----------



## quench23

its too late


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> lebron along with the cav coaching is a *******, he cant play 1 on 1 when all 5 of the pistons are watching him.. ****ing post up u dumb piace of ****


What are his other options? If he gives up the ball it's got a less than 20 percent chance to score. Whereas shooting 1 on 5, he's got at least a 40 percent chance. He's just playing the numbers. And if he posts up, it's easier to trap him.

This is a good experience for the Cavs, and Danny Ferry. We're finding out who has got it and who doesn't. Who is championship caliber and who isn't. Z may have played himself out of Cleveland this offseason.


----------



## futuristxen

You can probably re-sign Drew for Cheaper than they signed Z, and trade Z for more than you could get for Drew. Perhaps Z to New York for Marbury?


----------



## quench23

sheed if *no masked cursing pls* amazing....


----------



## quench23

lebron does not make 40 % of his jump shots, not even close


----------



## remy23

Marbury? No way.


----------



## quench23

this game is fixed...


----------



## remy23

I wouldn't say fixed. Cleveland hasn't played well. Tone it down a little, buddy.


----------



## Ych

Man, this is soo heartbroken.

I am a Laker fan at first, and I was soo heartbroken when they had their series slip away.

Cavs are easily my second favorite team, and i was rooting them all the way after the Laker lose. I was soo happy they were up 3-2. From the looks of it, the nightmare is going to continue again, just like how the Lakers had haunted me.

But on the positive side, look at what the Cavs have done.
Who would have thought the Cavs would even make it to Game 7 in the first place? Forgodsake, most of my friends were thinking of a sweep in the first place. When they were up 3-2, I was soo happy and trash talked them back.

Even if they lose this series, don't think bad about it guys. The Cavs totally overexceeded expectation. Their future is shining very very bright.


----------



## futuristxen

quench23 said:


> lebron does not make 40 % of his jump shots, not even close


I was talking shots overall. But he has shot 26 percent on his jumpers today, which is still almost 10 percent better than the team average minus James.


----------



## remy23

Ych said:


> Even if they lose this series, don't think bad about it guys. The Cavs totally overexceeded expectation. Their future is shining very very bright.


Cleveland may have been playing for moral victories early on in the series but soon thereafter, the guys were playing to win. Cleveland's draft and offseason trades/acquisitions will play a big role in whether they can build upon this season.


----------



## quench23

lebron had tears in his eyes,what a shame


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Detroit 79, Cleveland 61*

Just 23 second half points.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man this sucks. That little run at the end of the 3rd killed this teams confidence to win this game.

**** man. Lebron had a rough 2nd half, and with the rest of our guys struggling you knew we had no chance.


----------



## futuristxen

Good experience. Andy and Lebron met the challenge in the series. Larry gets a free pass considering he was never himself all year. Marshall played well in spots. Gooden can't defend in the playoffs, and this team needs him to. Z was nowhere to be found in these playoffs.

I'm leaning towards keeping Drew and dealing Z. One needs to go, and bring back a really good point guard.


----------



## remy23

I think LeBron took this loss to heart. I remember how sad James looked against the Raptors, after posting the triple-double, finding out New Jersey won and realizing he wouldn't make the playoffs. Here today, James had that same look of sorrow. LeBron worked hard this season to avoid missing the playoffs and this offseason, hopefully he does the same and works even harder to avoid experiencing the same heartbreak two years in a row.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^We're gonna need more than Lebron. 

Big offseason coming up. What we do with Drew and Flip will be big. Need to have a successful draft, at least 2 productive prospects out of our 3 picks.


----------



## IbizaXL

good luck next season Cavs fans.

peace


----------



## remy23

^ And also hope that Martynas keeps improving and doesn't develop into a bust (groomed year after year and never close to playing, not even worthy of garbage time). If the kid does become a decent, usable player, the sooner he can play, the better.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY

Man, this stings, I wuz literally bout 2 cry...Z and Drew really disappointed me these playoffs. Drew probably has more trade value so I think we should deal him for some young pieces for the future. This was a hell of a season and an effort by LeBron, Andy, and the rest but now we know what we need to do for next year.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

futuristxen said:


> OKay. I'm sure you're right. I guess I'll go do something else now since it's all already been decided. Thanks for saving me 30 minutes. Only losers watch losing causes.


i didnt mean it like that man, mybad.. I just didnt see htem coming back after being down by 10 then, i know the pistons very well, i know what their good at and what there bad it..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

This usually would stink the Cavaliers being knocked out of the playoffs, but seriously this is further than any of us thought we would go. And for almost 3 quarters we put up another fight in Detroit in game 7. I think this team will go on to win the title. So we just played the champs, just alitte earlier than someone like Miami,Dallas/SA will have too. 

I hope this is some great experience and hopefully this offseason will bring this team together. Alot of our pieces are returning and we have a chance with Ferry/Gilbert now too add more to the puzzle.

I was very pleased with the season, I cant be mad with the loss, we lost too a better and way most experienced team. That will be us in years to come. We can only hope.


----------



## futuristxen

Dwyane Wade said:


> i didnt mean it like that man, mybad.. I just didnt see htem coming back after being down by 10 then, i know the pistons very well, i know what their good at and what there bad it..



You guys must avenge us and beat them in 5.

Give the Wallace boys a taste of the Shaq Diesel.


----------



## The MAMBA

God I hate Rasheed Wallace...


----------



## l2owen

rasheed wallace is verty arrogant man. from these playoffs his comments come off more arrogant than what most players have said/ i read saying all season. i hope the pistons get embarrased and put in their place by the heat .


----------



## Morongk22

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> This usually would stink the Cavaliers being knocked out of the playoffs, but seriously this is further than any of us thought we would go. And for almost 3 quarters we put up another fight in Detroit in game 7. I think this team will go on to win the title. So we just played the champs, just alitte earlier than someone like Miami,Dallas/SA will have too.
> 
> I hope this is some great experience and hopefully this offseason will bring this team together. Alot of our pieces are returning and we have a chance with Ferry/Gilbert now too add more to the puzzle.
> 
> I was very pleased with the season, I cant be mad with the loss, we lost too a better and way most experienced team. That will be us in years to come. We can only hope.


I agree, going from a 17 win season 4 years ago to one win away from the ECF is a huge accomplishment, these guys have nothing to be ashamed about. They put up a great fight against a one of the best teams in the league and went above and beyond what they where supposed to. I can't wait to see what we will look like next season and many years to come. The east(miami/detriot) should start to get worried.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

Morongk22 said:


> I agree, going from a 17 win season 4 years ago to one win away from the ECF is a huge accomplishment, these guys have nothing to be ashamed about. They put up a great fight against a one of the best teams in the league and went above and beyond what they where supposed to. I can't wait to see what we will look like next season and many years to come. The east(miami/detriot) should start to get worried.


Personally the Pistons will have to think about resigning the Wallace's Billups/Dyess/Sheed are getting old and sooner or later I would think there system would just get old and not work.

As for us, we have the best player in the league he is still young, I am starting to lean more towards losing Z and keeping Gooden while starting AV. And with a young Hughes and a much better outing next year. I think we are on the rise, not too mention AV def. on the rise, while maybe Marty as well.

I think the Heat are getting old, even though SD disagrees. Shaq will be gone soon, he is wearing down, Zo will be gone, Payton, and Walker are getting old and will be gone sooner or later. They will have Wade/Haslem/Williams/Posey to build around, guess I am not sold on Wright/Simien.

So I think we should look like a bright future the only thing that is bad, is that we may have the 2nd best record and be the 4th seed again with the Pistons in the 2nd round once again. 

While VC/Kidd/Iverson/Pierce are all getting old, while I am not worried about any of there teams except Nets they are getting old.

I think the team too worry about down the road could be the Magic and Bucks(Ford,Redd,Simmons,Bogut) next couple years, just my opinion.


----------

